# Umfrage! 11. September



## mgh (23. Juli 2008)

Hallo!


Hab mir heute wieder einmal viele dokus über den 11 september 2001 angesehn und es waren natürlich viele kritische berichte dabei!
Unter anderen Seltsame dinge auf dollarscheinen  "!!
Ich würde gern wissen wie ihr darrüber denkt!

Ich persönlich glaube nicht an einen anschlag 4 Flugzeuge 2 in das WTC eines in das pentagon nur das ins weisse haus stürtzte ab (komisch nur das es keine flugzeugteile am unfallort gab/gibt).

Das Pentagon wurde von einer 757 getroffen (ca 120 t) laternen die in unmittelbarer nähe standen haben nichtmal einen kratzer !!

Mark R. Elsis, Autor der Webseite StandDown.net, befasste sich detailliert mit Zeit- und Ereignisabläufen. Fristen und Kenntnisse der Luftabwehr hätten es den einzigen beiden in Otis, Massachusetts aufgestiegenen Abfangjägern ermöglicht, die Hauptstadt mindestens 20 Minuten eher als Flug 77 zu erreichen. Aus verzögerten Anordnungen, viel zu langsamem Flugtempo, falschem Kurs der Abfangjäger und ausgebliebenen Maßnahmen bei der nächstgelegenen Staffel schloss er: Es gibt nur eine Erklärung dafür: Unserer Luftwaffe wurde befohlen, am Boden zu bleiben! (quelle wikepedia) 125 menschen sterben!!

Viele fragen bleiben offen aber was denkt ihr darüber ? 


mfg
MGH

P.s.: Bitte flamed keinen mist wenn jemand nichts dazu zu sagen hat dann klappe und ALT+<


----------



## Lurock (23. Juli 2008)

Kein Anschlag, sondern Geldmacherei!
Außerdem sind noch mehrere von den Leuten die den Anschlag verübt haben sollen am Leben, 
wie soll das denn gehen? Und das mit dem Pentagon.... Nya, mir egal was die Ammis machen...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (23. Juli 2008)

Es war ein Anschlag.

Die Verschwörungstheorien sind absolut haltlos.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juli 2008)

Anschlag.

kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen , das die U.S. so krank sind , um soetwas zu planen un inszenieren...obwohll , doch , garnicht mal so unwahrscheinlich :mhhh:

trotzdem , Anschlag.



> Außerdem sind noch mehrere von den Leuten die den Anschlag verübt haben sollen am Leben



o0 wer denn?


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Juli 2008)

ich finde so gut wie alle verschwörungstheorien zu 9/11 absolut lächerlich


----------



## Lurock (23. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> o0 wer denn?


Guck dir mal 'Zeitgeist' an.

Aber mir ists sowieso egal was die da machen, ich kann nichts dran ändern.
Warum sollt ich mich also damit beschäftigen?


----------



## mgh (23. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich finde so gut wie alle verschwörungstheorien zu 9/11 absolut lächerlich



ich find den irak-krieg lächerlich ^-^ oder wo sind die massenvernichtungswaffen denn ?
aja die amis schrauben sie sich selbst an ihre flugzeuge und kommen erst später drauf das sie mit atomraketen herumfliegen^^

ich finde viele sachen auch lächerlich aber hast du ne 757 schonmal life gesehn ?
wenn die in nem wald einschlägt sieht man das !!

mfg
MGH


----------



## mgh (23. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Guck dir mal 'Zeitgeist' an.
> 
> Aber mir ists sowieso egal was die da machen, ich kann nichts dran ändern.
> Warum sollt ich mich also damit beschäftigen?


 sry doppelpost!!

kleine rechnung du bekommst von jedem wow spieler nen Euro ändert sich was bei dir ?
Vor nicht altzulanger zeit gabs nen vorfall stell dir vor da hätten alle gesagt ich kann nichts dran ändern lass die mal machen!
^-^
Es sind vl alles nur zufälle wie es sonstwo noch nie gab?!


naja ich wollt nur sehn wie die allgemeinheit so denkt !
thx für eure beiträge

MGH

P.s.: sicher können noch leute leben die den anschlag *geplant* haben^^ 
        Die sitzen alle in Guantanamo /ironie off


----------



## dalai (24. Juli 2008)

mgh schrieb:


> Unter anderen Seltsame dinge auf dollarscheinen  "!!


Es gibt mehr seltsame Dinge auf Dollarscheinen, zum Beispiel steht auf der 1-Dollar Note neben dem obligaten "In god we trust" eine Pyramide mit dem allsehenden Auge drauf, und unter der Pyramide steht "Novus Ordo Seclorum", was frei übersetzt "neue Weltordnung" heissen soll. "Novus Ordo Seclorum" steht für eine neue Weltordnung ohne Religion. Das ist jedoch die Verschwörungtheorie, "neue Weltordnung" heisst übersetzt „Novus ordo mundi“ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Juli 2008)

mgh schrieb:


> ich find den irak-krieg lächerlich ^-^ oder wo sind die massenvernichtungswaffen denn ?
> [...]


es war eine lüge, wegen der der 3. golfkrieg geführt wurde. das steht fest und habe ich nie bezweifelt. aber was hat das jetz mit 9/11 und den ganzen verschwörungstheorien zu tun?


mgh schrieb:


> [...]
> aja die amis schrauben sie sich selbst an ihre flugzeuge und kommen erst später drauf das sie mit atomraketen herumfliegen^^
> [...]


muss ich diesen satz verstehen?


mgh schrieb:


> [...]
> ich finde viele sachen auch lächerlich aber hast du ne 757 schonmal life gesehn ?
> wenn die in nem wald einschlägt sieht man das !!
> 
> ...


kann sein, dass ich schon mal eine gesehen hab.
und wenn die in nen wald einschlägt, ist es gut möglich, dass man sieht. aber was hat das jetz mit dem thema zu tun?


----------



## dalai (24. Juli 2008)

Ironischerweise hat die USA die Taliban 1994 im afganischen Bürgerkrieg unterstützt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mofsens (24. Juli 2008)

da hat jmd wohl fahrenheit 911 gesehen und meint nen experte zu sein xD


----------



## WestIce (24. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> kann sein, dass ich schon mal eine gesehen hab.
> und wenn die in nen wald einschlägt, ist es gut möglich, dass man sieht. aber was hat das jetz mit dem thema zu tun?



ganz einfach, man hat von dem flugzeug was bei pittsburg abgestürzt ist nur paar kleine teile gefunden und einfach ein riesengroßes matschloch, aber von zerstörtem flugzeug war da nichts zu sehen...


----------



## Pomela (24. Juli 2008)

WestIce schrieb:


> ganz einfach, man hat von dem flugzeug was bei pittsburg abgestürzt ist nur paar kleine teile gefunden und einfach ein riesengroßes matschloch, aber von zerstörtem flugzeug war da nichts zu sehen...



Schonmal zufällig gesehen, wenn die Mythbusters den Betonlaster sprengen? Oder in irgendeinem Test ein Flugzeug gegen eine richtig gute Wand gefahren wird? Da bleibt nix mehr grosses über... das sind nur Fetzen, die nach dem zusammenpuzzlen nicht mal mehr ein halbes Fahr/Flugzeug ergeben.

btw Anschlag - keine Verschwörung


----------



## shadow24 (24. Juli 2008)

eine Mischung aus beiden ist es...
1.für Bush war der geplante Anschlag doch perfekt: er schürt die Angst im eigenen Volk(bestes Machtinstrument der USA.schon seit der Kommunistenverfolgung der 50er Jahre)...
2.zudem konnte der Sohn von Bush senior den Rachefeldzug gegen Hussein fortführen... 
3.der wichtigste Grund natürlich die Ölvorkommen im Irak.wie kann man besser erklären in ein Land einzumarschieren welches die drittgrössten Ölreserven der Welt besitzt, als der Tod eigener Landsleute durch einen feigen Anschlag von Irakern????

vielleicht wusste Bush von möglichen Anschlägen und vielleicht wurde auch etwas dazu fingiert....Fakt ist auf alle Fälle das Bush in den Irak wollte.wie auch immer ihm das gelang.ungwöhnlich ist dabei auch das Fehlen der angeblichen irakischen Massenvernichtungswaffen(welche nie gefunden wurden),die letztendlich den Einmarsch der Alliierten legitimierte...
der USA traue ich zumindest alles zu wenn es um Öl und Geld geht.die schrecken bestimmt nicht vor dem Tod eigener Landsleute zurück um ihre Ziele zu erreichen.die Frage bleibt:wer sind die Guten und wer die Bösen? eine Grenze die immer mehr verwischt...


----------



## Natsumee (24. Juli 2008)

denke auch das ein teil mit absicht passiert ist also geplant anderes wieder nicht sowas kann doch nicht einfach so passieren?

naja das thema ist aber eigendlich schon alt


----------



## dalai (24. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> eine Mischung aus beiden ist es...
> 1.für Bush war der geplante Anschlag doch perfekt: er schürt die Angst im eigenen Volk(bestes Machtinstrument der USA.schon seit der Kommunistenverfolgung der 50er Jahre)...
> 2.zudem konnte der Sohn von Bush senior den Rachefeldzug gegen Hussein fortführen...
> 3.der wichtigste Grund natürlich die Ölvorkommen im Irak.wie kann man besser erklären in ein Land einzumarschieren welches die drittgrössten Ölreserven der Welt besitzt, als der Tod eigener Landsleute durch einen feigen Anschlag von Irakern????
> ...



Vielleicht hast du vergessen, das amerikanische Truppen erst am 20. März 2003 in den Irak einmarschierten. Der offizielle Irakkrieg endete am 1. Mai bereits wieder, danach begann die Irakkrise. Nach dem 11. September gingen die Amerikaner nach Afghanistan.


----------



## shadow24 (24. Juli 2008)

tja,Vorbereitungen dauern so ihre Zeit...
auf alle Fälle hatte er den Senat hinter sich nach dem Anschlag um die Terroristen weltweit anzugreifen.und der Weg in den Irak war geebnet.auch wenn er über Afghanistan führte und die Europäer erst durch die angeblichen Massenvernichtungswaffen auf seine Seite gebracht werden mussten...
als Präsi muss man weit im voraus planen


----------



## Clamev (24. Juli 2008)

Wer bauhauptet alle Verwschwörungstheroien seien schwachsin ist ein Ignorant.
Allein die Tatsache das wtc7 durch Feuer eingestürzt sein soll /lol 
Zeitgeist fand ich relativ langweilig da zwar viele singe angesprochen aber nicht genug ausgeführt werden.
Und die Usa hat die Taliban nicht nur unterstützt es war sogar die Usa die extremistisches Gedankengut im Irak verbreitete um gegen die Russen im kalten Krieg zu hetzten (selfpwned)


----------



## Dalmus (24. Juli 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> Wer bauhauptet alle Verwschwörungstheroien seien schwachsin ist ein Ignorant.
> Allein die Tatsache das wtc7 durch Feuer eingestürzt sein soll /lol


So schaut's aus.
Ein Anschlag? Jupp, ganz eindeutig.
Nur stecken imho nicht die Sündenböcke rund um Bin Laden dahinter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es mag nicht alles 100%ig richtig sein, was Verschwörungstheoretiker behaupten. Vieles davon dürfte der Wahrheit aber zumindest recht nahe kommen.
'Fahrenheit 911" hab ich zugegebenermaßen noch nicht gesehen. 'Loose Change' fand ich zu dem Thema aber gant gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (24. Juli 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> Allein die Tatsache das wtc7 durch Feuer eingestürzt sein soll /lol



Hast du denn Erfahrungen mit brennenden Gebäuden dieser Größenordnung? Ich vermute mal nicht. 
Und genau das ist das Problem dabei, viele "Beweise" basieren auf Vermutungen von Laien oder Augenzeugenberichten von Laien, die oftmals auch noch falsch gedeutet wurden.


----------



## Clamev (24. Juli 2008)

hm kann schon sein dass ich keine ahnung von sowas hab aber es gibt zig INterviews mit Experten die es ebenso lächerllich finden dass ein so Groses STAHLgebäude wegen einem solchem Feuer einstürzen sollte


----------



## Dalmus (24. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Hast du denn Erfahrungen mit brennenden Gebäuden dieser Größenordnung? Ich vermute mal nicht.


Nur um Mißverständnissen vorzubeugen...
Du hast die Aufnahmen vom "Brand" und vom "Einsturz" des wtc7 gesehen?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (24. Juli 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Nur um Mißverständnissen vorzubeugen...
> Du hast die Aufnahmen vom "Brand" und vom "Einsturz" des wtc7 gesehen?



Ja, habe ich.


----------



## Rockerbraut (24. Juli 2008)

Lies dir das mal durch.....!

New York City hat 11 Buchstaben.

Afghanistan hat 11 Buchstaben.

Ramsin Yuseb (der Terrorist der bereits 1993
damit drohte die Zwillingstürme zu
zerstören)
hat 11 Buchstaben.

George W. Bush hat ebenfalls 11 Buchstaben.

Könnte es ein seltsamer Zufall sein.
Aber, es wird noch besser:

1. New York ist der 11. Staat der USA.

2.Das erste Flugzeug, dass in eines der
Türme
flog, hatte die Flugnummer 11.

3. Dieser Flug hatte 92 Passagiere. 9+2=11

4.Flugnummer 77, das ebenfalls in die
Zwillingstürme flog hatte 65 Passagiere.
6+5=11

5.Diese Tragödie fand am 11 September statt.

6. Das Datum 11.9 entspricht der
Telefonnummer des amerikanischen
Rettungsdienstes.

7. Insgesamt betrug die Anzahl aller Opfer
in
den entführten Flugzeugen 254. 2+5+4=11

8. Der 11. September ist der 254 Tag im
Kalender. Und wieder 2+5+4=11

9. Das Bombenattentat in Madrid fand am
3.11.2004 statt. 3+1+1+2+4=11

10. Diese Tragödie fand genau 911 Tage nach
dem Attentat auf das WTC (World Trate
Center)
statt. wieder 9+1+1=11

Jetzt wird es aber wirklich unheimlich:

Öffne ein Word Dokument und mach folgendes:
Tippe in Großbuchstaben Q33 NY (das ist die
Flugnummer des Fluges, der zuerst in die
Zwillingstürme einschlug)
Markiere Q33 NY, ändere die Größe auf 48,
ändere die Schriftart auf Wingding.

Was denkst du jetzt?
Alles nur Zufall?




also ich finds unheimlich....


----------



## Noxiel (24. Juli 2008)

Zwei Dritte der von dir geposteten Dinge sind Lügen, das letzte Drittel habe ich noch nicht verifziert. Aber schon allein die Flugnummer ist purer Nonsens.


----------



## Black Muffin (24. Juli 2008)

Die Verschwörungstherorien sind für mich unbedeutend... millionenschwere Schäden und Tote?
Klar war es ein Anschlag. Lurock... pff


----------



## Rockerbraut (24. Juli 2008)

hm ja sry
selber ausgedacht hab ich mir des nicht.
Habs auch nur gefunden.
Gut das ich des ez weiß^^


----------



## Dalmus (24. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich.


Dann versteh ich's nicht.
Wenn man vergleichbare Bilder von anderen Situationen sieht und sich dann den "Einsturz" von wtc7 anschaut, dann muß man imho kein Experte sein, um ernsthafte Zweifel daran anzumelden, daß besagtes Gebäude durch den Brand zum einstürzen gebracht wurde.


----------



## dalai (24. Juli 2008)

Rockerbraut schrieb:


> New York City hat 11 Buchstaben.


Purer Zufall, hier wurde solang ausprobiert bis es geht. New York? Nein geht nicht. Manhattan? Nein geht auch nicht. Also New York City, von 3 Möglichkeiten hat halt eine 11 Buchstaben. 



Rockerbraut schrieb:


> Afghanistan hat 11 Buchstaben.


Oh wie schlimm, schau mal deinen Namen an, der hat auch 11 Buchstaben. OMG, du hast die Anschläge geplant.



Rockerbraut schrieb:


> 9. Das Bombenattentat in Madrid fand am
> 3.11.2004 statt. 3+1+1+2+4=11
> 
> 10. Diese Tragödie fand genau 911 Tage nach
> ...


Wurde dieses Attentat nicht von der baskischen Untergrundorganisation ETA gemacht!?


----------



## dalai (24. Juli 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Dann versteh ich's nicht.
> Wenn man vergleichbare Bilder von anderen Situationen sieht und sich dann den "Einsturz" von wtc7 anschaut, dann muß man imho kein Experte sein, um ernsthafte Zweifel daran anzumelden, daß besagtes Gebäude durch den Brand zum einstürzen gebracht wurde.



Wie wurde das Gebäude dann zerstört, ohne Zweifel sind die Zwillingstürme zerstört.


----------



## Emptybook (24. Juli 2008)

Den ganzen Threat sollte man die Toilette runterspühlen genau wie den Irak Krieg


1. George bush ist ein Idiot er hätte niemals Präsident werden dürfen
2. Die Demokraten sind genausolche Idioten weil sie nichts gegen ihn unternehmen oder mal was gescheites sagen


die ganze nine11 disku. könnt ihr euch sparen den keiner von euch wird den anderen überzeugen können, bei dieser sache . 

in dem sinne HF beim Mindless Entertainment 
just for sinnlos


----------



## Zez (24. Juli 2008)

@Rockerbraut:
Das mit den 11ern ist totaler Mist, ich habe 2min auf Wiki gesucht, folgenden Satz gefunden:
"Der Südturm stürzte nach *56 *Minuten um 9:59 Uhr, der Nordturm nach 102 Minuten um 10:28 Uhr komplett ein"
56 Minuten !!!!!
5+6=11
OMG
*hysterisch durchs Zimmer renn*

-.-

Oder:
"Der Südturm stürzte nach 56 Minuten um 9:59 Uhr, der Nordturm nach 102 Minuten um *10:28* Uhr komplett ein"
1+0+2+8=11
OMG
*hysterisch durchs Zimmer renn*

Sowas kann man sich einfach aus jedem Satz herbeireimen :/


----------



## Dalmus (24. Juli 2008)

dalai schrieb:


> Wie wurde das Gebäude dann zerstört, ohne Zweifel sind die Zwillingstürme zerstört.


Die Rede war nicht von den Zwillingstürmen, sondern vom wtc7. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (24. Juli 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Die Rede war nicht von den Zwillingstürmen, sondern vom wtc7.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aha sry, hätte den Text richtig lesen sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , nicht nur überfliegen.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (24. Juli 2008)

Öhm 2 Fragen , warum ne 7 hinter dem WTC?

Und waren die o.g. nicht unter ,,Zwillingstürmen,, bekannt?


----------



## Zez (24. Juli 2008)

Weil das WTC nicht nur aus den 2 Türmen bestand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und WTC7 war ein Gebäude, welches am 9/11 zusammengestürzt ist, ohne Flugzeug und Buuum!


----------



## Dalmus (24. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Öhm 2 Fragen , warum ne 7 hinter dem WTC?
> 
> Und waren die o.g. nicht unter ,,Zwillingstürmen,, bekannt?


Diee Twintowers waren wtc1 und wtc2.
Auf's wtc3 sind die beiden dann runter gekracht.
wtc7 ist erst nachmittags "eingestürzt".
wtc4-6 wurden dann später aufgrund der Beschädigungen abgerissen.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (24. Juli 2008)

dankeschoen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (24. Juli 2008)

Gehörte WTC zur WTO?


----------



## Dalmus (24. Juli 2008)

dalai schrieb:


> Gehörte WTC zur WTO?


Afaik haben die beiden nicht viel gemeinsam... abgesehen vom "WT"-Teil im Namen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (24. Juli 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Afaik haben die beiden nicht viel gemeinsam... abgesehen vom "WT"-Teil im Namen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gut, denn als ich am 11. September die Nachricht über den Anschlag zum ersten Mal hörte, dachte ich, dass der Anschlag aufs WTO in Genf verübt wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Juli 2008)

dalai schrieb:


> Gut, denn als ich am 11. September die Nachricht über den Anschlag zum ersten Mal hörte, dachte ich, dass der Anschlag aufs WTO in Genf verübt wurde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wto ist der name einer organisation. world trade organization
da kann schelcht was reinstürzen^^


----------



## iggeblackmoore (24. Juli 2008)

Okay, war sinnlos.
War ein Attentat und ende. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (24. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wto ist der name einer organisation. world trade organization
> da kann schelcht was reinstürzen^^



In den hauptsitz des WTO's in Genf schon... Weisst du, ich hänge mehr an Genf als an NY


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (24. Juli 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Dann versteh ich's nicht.
> Wenn man vergleichbare Bilder von anderen Situationen sieht und sich dann den "Einsturz" von wtc7 anschaut, dann muß man imho kein Experte sein, um ernsthafte Zweifel daran anzumelden, daß besagtes Gebäude durch den Brand zum einstürzen gebracht wurde.


Natürlich, das ganze erinnert schon an den professionellen Abriss.
Aber ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht wie es sonst hätte einstürzen sollen. Ich habe halt keine Erfahrungen mit brennenden Gebäuden und die Auswirkungen großer Hitze auf die Baustruktur.
Und nur aufgrund von Sätzen wie "Das sieht ja so aus wie ..." auf etwas zu schließen ist nicht mein Fall.

Und der Einsturz aufgrund eines Brandes ist genauso plausibel oder sogar plausibler wie der durch eine Sprengung.

Edit: als ich zum ersten Mal "Loose Change" gesehen habe, habe ich mir auch gedacht: "Hey, die könnten wirklich Recht haben". Doch dann habe ich den Gegenfilm "Screw Loose Change" gesehen.


----------



## Dalmus (25. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Edit: als ich zum ersten Mal "Loose Change" gesehen habe, habe ich mir auch gedacht: "Hey, die könnten wirklich Recht haben". Doch dann habe ich den Gegenfilm "Screw Loose Change" gesehen.


Dazu habe ich nie einen Download-Link gefunden. Hast Du einen?
Mir gingen die Einblendungen und Unterbrechungen am Anfang ziemlich auf den Geist und ich fand sie auch "falsch".
Natürlich versucht der Film am Anfang eine Dramaturgiekurve aufzubauen und man kann einiges dazu anmerken. Die Art und Weise wiederstrebte mir aber.
Ich würd's mir aber gerne mal runterladen, um die Einblendungen zu bestimmten Szenen zu sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (25. Juli 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Dazu habe ich nie einen Download-Link gefunden. Hast Du einen?



Sry, einen Link zum Downloaden wüsste ich jetzt auch nicht. Ich hab mir beide immer nur über Google Video angeschaut.


----------



## Nebola (25. Juli 2008)

Huhu,
Also ich bin auch der Ansicht an einer Verschwörung, weil kommt mir schon alles nen bissel komisch vor 
Der 11. September 2001 - Mythos und Wahrheit  1/5
Der 11. September 2001 - Mythos und Wahrheit  2/5
Der 11. September 2001 - Mythos und Wahrheit  3/5
Der 11. September 2001 - Mythos und Wahrheit  4/5
Der 11. September 2001 - Mythos und Wahrheit  5/5

Schaut sie euch an es klingt schon ziemlich einleuchtend !

Mfg Nebola


----------



## Dalmus (25. Juli 2008)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Schaut sie euch an es klingt schon ziemlich einleuchtend !
> 
> Mfg Nebola


Ich hasse es wenn Links zu Videos nicht anständig benamst sind.
Aber anschauen kann ich sie mir eh grad nicht -> Youtube ist auf der Arbeit gesperrt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (25. Juli 2008)

^^ sry Dalmus kanns ja noch ändern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg nebola


----------



## Gwynny (25. Juli 2008)

Ich denke das war eine Verschwörung, die zuerst einmal Bush dabei helfen sollte, seine wacklig gewonne Presidentschaft zu stärken. Denn mit diesem "Anschlag" konnte er ja seinen Bürgern zeigen, was für ein "toller" President er ist. Dann kommen natürlich noch die Ölpreise dazu. Kriege sind doch meistens geplant und es geht immer nur um Geld. Ob ich recht hab weiß ich nicht, aber ich kann es mir gut vorstellen.

LG Gwynny


----------



## Nebola (25. Juli 2008)

Hier ist noch die Southpark Folge dazu.
South Park Exposes the 9/11 Hoax (Parody)


----------



## PTK (25. Juli 2008)

Also alle die sich für das Thema interessieren denen kann ich nur ZEITGEIST empfehlen...
mom hier is auch gleich der link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-67...dHHCg&hl=de
sehr informativ aber wie gesagt, niemand kann irgendwas eindeutig beweisen...


----------



## Clamev (25. Juli 2008)

Zeitgeist is sau schlecht -.-
sry der Anfang mit den Christentum vergleichen is ja wohl nix neues naja und die INfos über nine eleven ich sags mal so wer sich vorher schon ein bischen mit dem Thema beschäftigt hat dem wird schnell langweilig.... und wer nich weis was wtc7sollte sich erstmal richtig informieren


----------



## Topperharly (27. Juli 2008)

ich denke es war zu 100% kein anschlag der terroristen

1. von flug 93 (der in den acker gedonnert ist) wurde NICHTS, garnichts überhaupt nichts gefunden. augenzeugen am tatort meinten es sah aus als hätte jemand ein 6m loch gebuddelt und dann dreck von einem müllwagen reingeschüttet. (keine teile vom flugzeug....wo zum teuf**** ist es dann?)

2. das flugzeug das ins pentagon donnerte hat sich anscheinent pulveresiert... öhm ja...sicher 

3. das flugzeug hat einen kreisrunden einschlag gemacht.... die oberen stockwerke wurden kaum zerstört. (es brach später in sich zusammen)

4. die flugzeuge konnten mehrere stunden vom kurs abweichen ohne das es jemand "bemerkt" haben sollte. aber nach 19h gab es eine komplette täterliste...

5. einige high-jacker meldeten sich aus afganistan, lebendig

6. wie sollten mäßig begabte piloten präzisionsanflüge durchführen

7. es wurde gemeldet das kurz bevor die türme kolapierten explosionen in der tiefgarage gehört wurden.

8. bin laden = der chef der anschläge.... er wird aber bis heute nicht wegen diesen verbrechen gesucht. sondern wegen zwei anschläge auf botschaften

9. alle videobänder auf die anschlagseite des pentagon wurden beschlagnahmt und vernichtet.... oO

10. den hinterbliebenden der opfer wurden die blackbox aufnahmen gezeigt. sie durften aber nciht darüber reden. (wurde ihnen verboten)

bin a weng müde verzeiht mir bitte tippfehler^^

edit: nicht aus zeitspiegel


----------



## Anduris (20. Februar 2009)

Ich sage, das ganze war vom Geheimdienst der USA geplant und dann auch durchgeführt...


----------



## Syane (20. Februar 2009)

Ey Komm ..bist du der Tod? Oderwieso diese Threadnecromantie im großen Stiel? Irgendwo reichts doch mal ~~


----------

